# Company Canoe Outing



## binkley (May 1, 2001)

Thought I'd post the question here....I am looking for a canoe livery to go to for this years work outing. The group will be traveling from Midland, so an hour to an hour and a half would be the range. Last year we went to Duggan's on the Muskegan R. and the year before we went to Whites Canoe Livery on the Rifle River. I'm looking to try a different place. One criteria is that it be a place that will bus everyone upstream so we can float to the livery rather than starting at the livery and bein gpicked up and bussed back. Any input on a beautiful scenic river would be great.

One more thing....we usually try to do a 3 to 3.5 hour trip and we stoip half way for lunch, so if anything rings a bell with a good half way point for a shore lunch, please advise. I know this is asking a lot, but I know there are some true outdoorsman on this site that would have input that I could really put to use.

Thanks in advance.

Bink


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

Don't have teh name in front of me, but there are a few on the Rifle that we have used, I think out of Standish (Sterling Park?)


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

Troll Vally is on the Rifle but I don't know where they put in.


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

You can check out White's http://www.whitescanoe.com/index.html


----------



## SnowSledHead (Jan 24, 2003)

The Rifle is good only if you are 19, drunk, loud, stupid, and don't have a family tagging along, plus you spend more time bottoming out and dragging your canoe than any other river in Michigan!!

Try the old log resort 231-743-2775 on M-115 just 10 minutes north of US-10 on the Muskegon. They drop off, pick up and have plenty of camping space, but you need to call ahead. They have a lot of repeat business.

Another place is Chippewa landing, 231-839-5511 just north of Manton (US-131)on the Manistee. Excellant place! About 1 1/2 hrs from Midland. They have group camping, and you have more fun because there aren't too many punks to ruin it for the families.


----------



## Walligator (Mar 30, 2003)

Glennie/Oscoda area has a few

http://www.alconacanoes.com/ 

http://www.oscodacanoe.com/ 

This one is in Mio, which is closer

http://www.rainbowresortmio.com/ 

Hope these help, Walligator


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Check out www.travelbrochure.com and look under the canoe section or look at the destination map and pick your location.

I would try Mio area, Gott's or Hinchman Acres, both excellent!


----------

